# New additions 4 Phrags + 1 Dendrobium



## Marc (Nov 12, 2011)

As allready mentioned in another topic I aquired 4 NOID Phrags for a very reasonable price last weekend. Normally I don't like spending money on NOID's but they were so cheap I couldn't resist.

I picked them from a tablet and I searched for plants that had spikes / spikes forming and with a different overal structure. So I hope that I've picked four different species / hybrids.

Phrag 1:
This plant has a very strong red coloration at the base of the new growths. There is one sheath sitting in one of the growths.






Phrag 2:
Again a big plant with a massive root system. Like the last one I felt I overpotted but in another topic I was reassured that I shouldn't worry about overpotting when the roots wont fit a smaller pot.





Phrag 3:
This one had the smallest root system of the ones that I bought and I was actually happy that it fitted a 12cm pot quite nicely. It also has a sheath forming.





Phrag 4:
This one wasn't the best looking plant on the tablet but it had the biggest spike of them all. I don't wanted to add extra stress so I chose not to repot it. The big old growth that is hanging limp will be removed when I repot it. The Bud has two distinct colours one half is green, and the other half is a reddish brown. Plant form and size is quite different compared to the other ones.










And last but not least a Dendrobium speciosum, the plant is quite small for this species and I'm planning on finding out which var. it is. It has one inflorescence forming and it's allready growing in two directions. So I expect it to form two new bulbs next growth season.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, what bargains!!  Did you buy the Dendrobium speciosum at a nursery?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG!!! Where do they sell these at this price??? :drool: :drool: Great buys!!! :clap:


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Wow, what bargains!!  Did you buy the Dendrobium speciosum at a nursery?



Yes I bought the speciosum at a nursery but as far as I know they dont have a webshop were you can order.



biothanasis said:


> OMG!!! Where do they sell these at this price??? :drool: :drool: Great buys!!! :clap:



I decided to edit out the price, but reason for them being so cheap was probably that there were a lot of these. 4 to 6 meter of growing area and then 1.5 meters wide. Seeing that they are trying to downsize they needed to get rid of these plants. There isn't a big market for NOID plants. However I don't consider it "right" towards the seller to mention the price here so I chose to remove it. I hope everyone else understands.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't see any over potted phrag in there. To me, pot sizes are very coherent with foliage. Very much interested to see them in flower.


----------



## wojtek (Nov 12, 2011)

Very solid add to your collection Marc


----------



## John M (Nov 12, 2011)

Marc, of course, you can do what you want; but, I disagree that there is any problem created by you disclosing the price. I just don't get your reasoning. A seller sets a price based on his costs; or, how badly he wants to get rid of the plants quickly. If his price was so good that it made you buy plants that you would not normally buy, then, I'd think that the seller would like the price to be posted to help encourage other customers to seek him out. 

Also, the whole point of this thread seems to be to show us what a great deal you got; but now, you've taken away any ability for us to put that into context. 

And lastly, it's considered very bad form to change a post after people have commented on it. It makes their comments look irrelevant and stupid because they don't seem to be on topic; but, it's you that "baited and switched" on them. The result of doing this is that people will become reluctant to comment on your threads for fear that you will change your post, negating whatever they have to say. I personally find the fact that you're keeping the price a secret to be quite irritating. Because of your excitement at your good buy, I want to know what you paid. Otherwise, why'd you start this thread at all? Sorry....Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2011)

John I started this thread primary for sharing with the users of the forum that I bought some plants that I'm very happy with because they are great looking plants. This seems to be pretty normal behaviour on this forum. So you can imply that the only reason for me to create this topic is to gloat with the great deal I got I can assure you it isn't. 

The reasoning for me to edit the price out was that people that took me with them to the nursery that sold me this plant lurk on this forum as well. As I'm personally not aware if the price that I paid for these Phragmipediums is the regular price or a special discount I recieved because of the relationship between the owner of the nursery and the people who took me there. 4 hours later I read through the replies in this topic I changed my opinion about the matter of posting the price on this forum and edited my first post.

I could have thought this over better when making the first post but I didn't. This can be considered a "mistake" but there is something about being human and making mistakes. They seem to go hand in hand together.

If Mathias and biothanasis feel insulted because I baited them as you are saying I'll gladly apologise to them. 

This is as far as I want to go regarding this in this topic. If you would like to discuss this further I kindly invite you to send me a private message.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Marc that discretion is sometimes required .Nice acquisitions.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice haul..  There is a very compact from of dendrobium speciosum in Australia. The bulbs are much rounder and shorter than the typical. I think it is 'var. compactum' or some other name..


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe you will be able to ID the plants when they bloom.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 13, 2011)

Really, no offence taken here...!!!! But I got overexcited....hehe ... Sorry if I made you feel bad for your post...  

Can't wait to see the pictures of the flowers though...


----------



## Marc (Nov 13, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Nice haul..  There is a very compact from of dendrobium speciosum in Australia. The bulbs are much rounder and shorter than the typical. I think it is 'var. compactum' or some other name..



Yesterday I found out the correct name of the Dendrobium, it should be: Dendrobium speciosum var. pedunculatum



SlipperFan said:


> Maybe you will be able to ID the plants when they bloom.



I hope so, and I was hoping to recieve some help with that on this forum 



biothanasis said:


> Really, no offence taken here...!!!! But I got overexcited....hehe ... Sorry if I made you feel bad for your post...
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures of the flowers though...



Same goes for me, I can't wait either.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> I hope so, and I was hoping to recieve some help with that on this forum



Lots of smart people on this forum, so that may very well happen.


----------

